# Copper pan strainer



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

I just installed two copper pans in a house. 1 was 32-60 the other was 42-60. The question is what tricks does everyone have for soldering the strainer alone, I just hung a 10lb dumbbell from the strainer and the copper still buckled when it got hot.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

MAC said:


> I just installed two copper pans in a house. 1 was 32-60 the other was 42-60. The question is what tricks does everyone have for soldering the strainer alone, I just hung a 10lb dumbbell from the strainer and the copper still buckled when it got hot.


*I would guess that when soldering dissimilar metals IE: copper pan, brass strainer you should tin the copper and brass first. Them you only have to bring it up to the solder melt point ... Won't warp as bad! At least tin the brass in like soldering a brass flange to a lead bend. I assume you are using about a three pound copper not a torch.*


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Lead wiping is a lost art. I agree tin first and without a torch.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Use lead solder 50/50 .


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

playme1979 said:


> Use lead solder 50/50 .


And a very soft flame.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks I'll try the tinning next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have an older prestolite soldering iron for my b tank rig and it is great on sheet metal and ok on this type of connection but I like a light feathered flame.


----------

